# Hard lotion bars



## hud (Dec 18, 2014)

[FONT=&quot]Hello everyone. I am totally new to hard lotion bars, however; I am planning on making this recipe, 
33% Shea butter, 33% tallow, 33% beeswax and essential oils. 
My unrefined Shea butter is new I got it from Essential Depot recently; I use it in my bar soaps. Do I need to temper it before using it in this recipe? Should I weigh it then do the procedure?
I would be appreciated for any feedback regarding the Shea butter or any advice about the recipe.
Thank you in advance.[/FONT]


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 18, 2014)

I've only made lotion bars once, and I used this recipe, which allows for the substitution of Shea for Cocoa butter. I think you would be smart to temper the shea before you use it - it certainly cant hurt.

I also think yours might be too hard with that high amount of beeswax and tallow - it would have a lot of drag. I would lower them and get some coconut oil in there - but what do I know? Maybe a super hard lotion bar is what you want.

I've never used tallow so I cant speak for that in soap or lotion bars.


----------



## hud (Dec 18, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> I've only made lotion bars once, and I used this recipe, which allows for the substitution of Shea for Cocoa butter. I think you would be smart to temper the shea before you use it - it certainly cant hurt.
> 
> I also think yours might be too hard with that high amount of beeswax and tallow - it would have a lot of drag. I would lower them and get some coconut oil in there - but what do I know? Maybe a super hard lotion bar is what you want.
> 
> I've never used tallow so I cant speak for that in soap or lotion bars.



Thank you for your kind reply,  you are right it's too hard I was considering the great healing properties in the three ingredients. I have hard water in my area here that  
hurt my skin, I'll consider some changes.
By the way this is not my own recipe I saved it because I like he special healing combination of it.
Thank you


----------



## janzo (Dec 19, 2014)

Sorry to hijack your thread Hud, but has anyone used Avocado butter in their lotion bars.  I have loads of it and wondered if I could use it instead of cocoa butter or would that make a soft bar?


----------



## hud (Dec 19, 2014)

janzo said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread Hud, but has anyone used Avocado butter in their lotion bars.  I have loads of it and wondered if I could use it instead of cocoa butter or would that make a soft bar?


Hi Janzo, I did'nt make any lotion bar yet, I just read about them then picked this recipe because I thought it has high healing properties as the hard water here damaged my skin.
Any way I found another thread was posted yesterday
Hard Bar Lotion Questions
I am willing to dig there for more info.
By the way you didn't hijack my thread, you are asking a question. I am thinking now I might have hijacked other people's threads( with good intention of course):smile:


----------



## janzo (Dec 19, 2014)

I made some today but I think they are a little greasy.  I read somewhere about people putting cornstarch in their bars, question is do you just put the cornstarch in without making a paste with it, does it not clump?


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 19, 2014)

janzo said:


> I made some today but I think they are a little greasy.  I read somewhere about people putting cornstarch in their bars, question is do you just put the cornstarch in without making a paste with it, does it not clump?




Use cornstarch in mine and I don't make a paste. I just do a TBSP and dump it right in my hot oils while it is still in the double boiler, give it a really good stir until the clumps dissolve. I am sure it wouldn't hurt to mix it ahead of time, to each their own.


----------



## janzo (Dec 19, 2014)

Can I melt my lotion bars down and add cornstarch?


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Dec 19, 2014)

yes.... lotion bars can be re-melted , and cornstarch can be added.


----------



## janzo (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you lpstephy85 and Lion of Judah for all your help.  Very much appreciated


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 19, 2014)

janzo said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread Hud, but has anyone used Avocado butter in their lotion bars. I have loads of it and wondered if I could use it instead of cocoa butter or would that make a soft bar?


I love anything avocado in everything! Adding in IPM (isopropyl myristate) will help stop the greasy feeling more than modified cornstarch, which always settles on the bottom for me. When buying avocado watch what you are buying some is hydrogenated veggie oil & avocado. Some are 100% hydrogenated avocado oil.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 19, 2014)

Hud- I think the recipe you posted would actually make a great 'in-the-shower' type of lotion bar, which need to be good and hard. Those are the kind I like to make and use. I found out about them on another forum. Mine is made up of a combo of about 87.8% hard butters and waxes, and the remaining 12.2% consists of soft oils, vit. E , fragrance, and a preservative since it will be used in the shower. I pour them into heavy-duty Milkyway, individual-type soap molds and I use them (in the winter) at the end of my shower right before turning the water off. Basically, when I'm all done washing and rinsing off, I rub the lotion bar in my hands, apply all over my arms, torso and legs, rinse, and then pat dry. I keep the lotion bar on a well-draining soap dish, just like my soap. Anyway, they make my skin feel really nice and hydrated in the wintertime. 

IrishLass


----------



## hud (Dec 19, 2014)

I never knew that they can be used in the shower!
Very interesting to me. Thank you IrishLass  for sharing this information with me
The lady who gave me this recipe said that the specialist she knows recommends rubbing it with her hands outside the shower then apply it on herself.
So should I temper my Shea butter then just  melt them over very low heat. I have few questions here, please
Do I need anything else like IPM or any other ingredient? How do you deal with the greasy feeling ? and how do you store them in summer when it's very hot? Somehow I don't think this will melt really in summer, I am not sure of this.
By the way would you like to share the link of the other forum, I really benefit from the one you posted for me before.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 19, 2014)

hud said:


> I never knew that they can be used in the shower!
> Very interesting to me. Thank you IrishLass for sharing this information with me..........
> By the way would you like to share the link of the other forum, I really benefit from the one you posted for me before.


 

 Here's the thread that inspired me to make in-the-shower lotion bars:


http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/index.php?/topic/146399-in-shower-lotion-bar-recipe/


 IrishLass


----------



## lillybella (Dec 19, 2014)

I have never tried cornstarch. I use Tapioca Powder. It works great!


----------



## Consuela (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't do the 1/3, 1/3, 1/3 anymore because I find that the bars are too draggy - and tear-y with that much beeswax. I believe the recipe I use (my book is elsewhere) is around 20-25% beeswax...Then more shea butter than cocoa butter, and depends what oils I have on hand. This last batch for myself was hazelnut, jojoba, grapeseed and olive oil.

I made some tummy butter because well, my tummy has been growing for the past 39 weeks and I found it was toooo draggy for my liking. I remelted it down and added more soft oils. I started with 5 bars in my batch and ended up with 7 after my re-melting and formulating.

Though... I do have to admit - I love a lotion bar in the winter - and especially just before crawling into bed. SOO nice on my feet....even if it's a b**ch to bend over these days...  But...that's why the tubes. The tubes are very convenient, even if they do get confused often for deodorant.

ETA: An in shower lotion bar I made last time, was about 50% cocoa butter and 50% Shea...just straight up butters. I really liked it because the air here is dry and the weather is cold.


----------



## Dahila (Dec 19, 2014)

the only problem is essential oils, they lose their potency in over 50celsius.  to remelt you need at least 70 C.  I would remelt add some Ipm if you have and add EOs


----------



## Aline (Dec 19, 2014)

Realize this is not your question but.....I don't think I would want to smear tallow on my body. That's a little different from using it in soap


----------



## hud (Dec 19, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> Here's the thread that inspired me to make in-the-shower lotion bars:
> 
> 
> http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/index.php?/topic/146399-in-shower-lotion-bar-recipe/
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## kmarvel (Jan 14, 2015)

janzo said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread Hud, but has anyone used Avocado butter in their lotion bars. I have loads of it and wondered if I could use it instead of cocoa butter or would that make a soft bar?


 
Janzo, I use avocado oil in my lotion bars and my customers love it!  Being from AZ it is dry here, so the avocado with the mango butter is moisturizing.


----------

